# infinate baffle magnet mount question ?



## vince (Oct 19, 2007)

hello. I am working of a set of infinate baffle speakers and want to magnet mount the drivers so they are not machaniacally fastened to the baffle. I intend to use one inch MDF round cutouts with adhvesive to fasten to back of drivers. I wanted to use for the backbone if you will, a steel vertical support to mount the round MDF pieces to. Dont know if using a steel vertical support will interfere with the drivers being that it is a ferrus metal. would a non ferrus metal perhaps be better ??
thanks, vince


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I don't think it would be a problem. The field strength is very high on some of these motors and the inside is where it counts.

Shielded drivers have a cap around them to contain the field and that does not affect the sound.

I couldn't find them quickly, but I've seen pictures of this exact setup before.

Alternatively, if you want to go non-ferrous -- we started using 80/20 extruded aluminum at work for workstations and jigs and such and it is extremely strong and there are a bunch of fasteners / brackets / etc that you could use to mount drivers to it (and it would look pretty nice too). It is much stronger than I thought it would be.

Good luck.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Magnet mounting a speakers sounds like a bad idea to me. While it's do-able I don't see it as practical. I think other methods would prove simpler in the long run.


----------



## vince (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, I have to decided to go ahead and use the steel tubing filled with fiberglass resin for solidity. I will have the one inch circles epoxyed to the steel spine and then the driver magnet mounted to the one inch MDF discs so I cant imagine any interference with having the one inch MDF between steel tube and magnets. I have never done this type of mount before but after reading Likwitz literature on his site it seems to make sense to not have the drivers hard fastened to the baffle. I will be using a black felt buffer on speaker baskets with no screws.
Thanks,
Vince


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Nice. Keep us posted!


----------

